# Another scarf pattern.



## JillMay (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is another scarf pattern which I made for another GD, I have 5 and 3 grandsons. I had so many lovely comments on my first one that I would like to share this one too.

The pattern would be a good one for a beginner who can knit and purl but who would like to try something different. Again you can use any yarn, just match it with suitable size needles. I used Sirdar Snuggly double knit and 4mm needles.

Cast on as many stitches as you need for your desired width which is a multiple of 3 + 2. I used 38 sts for a scarf 6.5 ins wide.

Knit 12rows

Row 13. K2 * yo k2 tog K1; repeat from * to end of row.
Row 14 p2 *K1,P2; rep from * to gender of row.
Row15. k2 *k2tog, yo, K1 rep from * toned of row
Row 16 P1 *K1, P2; rep from * to last 4 sts, K1 P3

Repeat rows 13 -16 twice more. 

24 rows altogether.

Repeat these 24 rows to the desired length, then cast off.

Hope you like it.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Its very pretty. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

JillMay said:


> Here is another scarf pattern which I made for another GD, I have 5 and 3 grandsons. I had so many lovely comments on my first one that I would like to share this one too.
> 
> The pattern would be a good one for a beginner who can knit and purl but who would like to try something different. Again you can use any yarn, just match it with suitable size needles. I used Sirdar Snuggly double knit and 4mm needles.
> 
> ...


I really like this scarf...it's beautiful...grabbed it...but I have a ? what does to gender of row and toned of row
Thanks for sharing your pattern...
Cynthia


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

TxCynDoll said:


> I really like this scarf...it's beautiful...grabbed it...but I have a ? what does to gender of row and toned of row
> Thanks for sharing your pattern...
> Cynthia


I believe those are just typos. It means to end of row.

Beautiful scarf, JillMay! Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Really nice. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## JillMay (Mar 26, 2012)

You are right, but my typing isn't! It does mean "repeat from * to end of the row". My iPad did not like what I had written so it substituted its own words. Sorry everyone.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh,I do like it.thank you for the pattern


----------



## pattio (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. Beautiful scarf. Looking forward to knitting
The scarf. That was very generous of you to share the pattern with us.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice pattern. Thanks


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

I like it too! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

Very pretty. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

I REALLY like your scarf - thanks for sharing - have saved it to my "to do" file.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Love it. Thank you.


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the additional pattern it looks very nice.


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this lovely pattern. A definite 'to do'


----------



## SammieV (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. This is going into my list of things to knit soon since I have a friend with a birthday coming next week and this is the perfect over the weekend project. And, I have stash yarn waiting!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Bookmarked! Thanks!!


----------



## grandma-s (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Have copied it and will put it with my "to do" patterns. One question - looking at the picture it seems to me that when ending the scarf you ended with knit 12 rows - is this correct??


----------



## JillMay (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, you finish with 12 knit rows.


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

Jill May, you just may be the answer to my prayers! I have been fretting over a scarf I want to make my sister for Christmas! I have tried numerous different pattern-yarn combinations and keep ripping them out because I am afraid it is not what she wants. Since it is a surprise, I can't exactly ask her...

I really like the pattern you posted and am going to try this as soon as I finish my daily dose of KP.

GRANDMA-S...I love your avatar picture. That is hilarious!


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

beautiful scarf-do you knit 12 rows at the end also? thank you-nana-d


----------



## Marciaann43 (Feb 16, 2012)

I love the scarf and the color! Do you remember what size needles you used? Thanks


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

How talented you are! And so generous of you to share the pattern; I believe there will be a lot of these made as Christmas gifts. Debi


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely pattern ...Thanks


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

TxCynDoll said:


> JillMay said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another scarf pattern which I made for another GD, I have 5 and 3 grandsons. I had so many lovely comments on my first one that I would like to share this one too.
> ...


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern as I printed it for future scarves.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

I LOVE this. I made it as a file to print out and take with me -- and titled it "Perfect Scarf"


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Great pattern, thanks on my to do list!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for the lovely pattern. I've filed it under "End of Row Scarf by JillMay" and I'm looking forward to making it for a couple of grandchildren. Thanks again.


----------



## elnick (Mar 31, 2012)

THANK YOU FOR THIS PATTERN
Great for my GD
elaine


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

I love that.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Love the scarf! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ARDaigle (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi,

I am far from a new beginner but I still never heard of 
what I am questioning.

On a new Scarf pattern given the instructions said:

rep from * to gender of row.
Row15. k2 *k2tog, yo, K1 rep from * toned of row 


What does to "gender of row" mean ?
and 
also rep from * "toned of row" mean ?


Thank you.

Arlene
CT


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Very nice. Yarn pretty color.


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

lovely, thank you for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I love your scarf, and thank you so much for sharing your beautiful pattern with us. Revan


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you for this pretty pattern, I too have bookmarked it.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Love the scarf..Thanks for sharing the pattern..


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks I was actually looking for a new scarf pattern


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

This is a beautiful scarf! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

That scarf looks professionally made, lots of style. Good work!


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the scarf pattern!


----------



## JillMay (Mar 26, 2012)

Its a typing error, should read "to end of row". I did not notice my ipad substituted its own version.


----------



## EllenCrafts (Apr 17, 2012)

I haven't made that many projects. So I don't have knowledge of how much yarn to purchase. Is one skein enough for this scarf? I'm also wondering if the pattern would show up in a variegated yarn.


----------



## JillMay (Mar 26, 2012)

My scarf took 80 grms. of Sirdar Snuggly yarn. No idea of the length. I don't see why the pattern would not show in variegated yarn.


----------



## EllenCrafts (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply! I'm hoping to stop by the craft store today and buying yarn to make this scarf


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

This is very, very nice. Thank you. Very doable for everyone, and also a good "genderless" scarf, good for men and women. Kids too. Love it.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

thank you for sharing, this will be great for gifts


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

I love this pattern, too! I am going to expand it for an afghan. Please keep sharing.


----------



## anniecarol (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello Jill May: Thank you for the scarf pattern. I knit scarves constantly. I love them. You can never\
send too many for me. Thank you again. I live in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA. Thank you again.

Annecarol


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I alaready started my scarf and like the idea of using the pattern for an afghan


----------



## Wendikins (Nov 11, 2012)

Awesome easy pattern - just love the texture! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice pattern. Your photo looks great as well. Definitely on the "to do" list. You are very kind for sharing this pattern.


----------



## ritj2 (Oct 19, 2012)

This is a beautiful pattern. I am excited about making it for my GD. I am making the Sweetie Pie Hat for her and I will pull one of the colours out of the wool I have and make a solid scarf to match. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Love the pattern, thanks for sharing and also had a good laugh on the typo's that I had not noticed in copy/paste...


----------



## normajean (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you immensely,For sharing.
Norma jean


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome - another "easy" charity knit! Thank you!


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

trisha 54 said:


> I alaready started my scarf and like the idea of using the pattern for an afghan


An afghan would be great! I might even try that & stagger the pattern repeats.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you very much for this pattern, it will go so well with some gloves i have knitted


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Its such a beautiful little scarf. Thankyou so much for the pattern. Love the colour you used to.


----------



## sandys217 (Dec 16, 2012)

Looking good, thanks for that, will try it . x


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank You for this great pattern!!! Love this scarf!!!


----------



## KayRedHat (Dec 11, 2012)

I love the pattern! but I haven't figured out how to copy, or keep the pattern so I can find it when I want it! Would like to save it to a Word doc. :roll:


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Beautiful pattern, I am currently doing one in cranberry and white


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

KayRedHat said:


> I love the pattern! but I haven't figured out how to copy, or keep the pattern so I can find it when I want it! Would like to save it to a Word doc. :roll:


Hi,

Welcome to the site!!! You'll love it!!!!

Just left click your mouse to hi-light the text, then right click to copy. Then go to your word doc and right click to paste. Hope this makes sense.

Happy Knitting!!!


----------



## Freeloader (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## niru (Oct 3, 2012)

What is the gender of row and,toned of row? I am new to knitting. Thanks.


----------



## cathync (Jan 2, 2012)

love your scarf on the pillow how can I get that pattern


----------



## blondie_62167 (Oct 7, 2012)

this is so pretty, I am pretty much a beginner knitter but i do watch alot of how to videos to learn new stitches, cant wait to try this pattern


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

My friend's daughter taught me how to do this. 
Click share send it to yourself on AOL or some other service you have. Then open click Action and make a folder.
You can find all knitting items in it and you would have labeled it yourself when you sent it.


----------



## jjmomi (Jan 30, 2013)

Really nice patter!!


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Very nice project.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

ARDaigle said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am far from a new beginner but I still never heard of
> what I am questioning.
> ...


----------



## Pat817 (Feb 4, 2013)

thank you for the pattern im just getting started, i have made one scarf so far, do you have any patterns for easy hats, i would like to make some for the cancer association


----------



## Pat817 (Feb 4, 2013)

Pat817 said:


> thank you for the pattern im just getting started, i have made one scarf so far, do you have any patterns for easy hats, i would like to make some for the cancer association


----------



## xplorer95 (Jan 2, 2013)

What an awesome pattern for a scarf I can't wait to try it. Thanks for sharing it. I hope mine comes out looking as great as yours did.


----------



## Archer1955 (Jan 30, 2013)

grandday said:


> Its very pretty. Thank you for the pattern.


Jill May, thank you so much for sharing your pattern with us. I am a new knitter and this looks right up my alley! Did you share the pattern for the first of your scarves? I would like to see it also if you could tell me where to look for it here on the forum.

Richard


----------



## Archer1955 (Jan 30, 2013)

JillMay said:


> Here is another scarf pattern which I made for another GD, I have 5 and 3 grandsons. I had so many lovely comments on my first one that I would like to share this one too.
> 
> The pattern would be a good one for a beginner who can knit and purl but who would like to try something different. Again you can use any yarn, just match it with suitable size needles. I used Sirdar Snuggly double knit and 4mm needles.
> 
> ...


Jill May, thank you so much for sharing your pattern with us. I am a new knitter and this looks right up my alley! Did you share the pattern for the first of your scarves? I would like to see it also if you could tell me where to look for it here on the forum.

Richard


----------



## Archer1955 (Jan 30, 2013)

Grandday,

I do not know how my reply to Jill May ended up on your reply to her!

Anyway, she has a wonderful scarf.

Richard


----------



## Margaret McC (Feb 6, 2013)

What a lovely scarf. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Margaret McC (Feb 6, 2013)

What a lovely scarf. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------

